
Show HN: Vagrant replacement in ~250 lines of code in Python 3 - afiskon
https://github.com/afiskon/py-vm
======
afiskon
@brudgers suggested to re-send this link as "Show HN"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12834893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12834893)
Sorry for a copy, unfortunately I'm unable to edit or delete an original
submission.

------
stephenr
Without the ability to drive over vm back ends its not much of a replacement
IMO.

Virtual box is a pig on macOS. With Veertu now available for free I'm not sure
why anyone would choose virtual box any more.

